# Maiden Ride Complete



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

I Just picked up my new Madone 5.9 today after having them replace the stock Cane Creek headset with a Chris King and also swapped out the Bontrager tires for my favorvite Michelin pro race's.

I was previously riding a Specialized S-Works with Ksyrium SL wheelset. The Madone is sure a class act. It tracks very true and is stiff and responsive on hard sprints. Also it is very comfortable.

I also made a switch from Look CX6 pedals to Dura-Ace. A big improvement in my opinion.

I am including a picture I took shortly after getting home from the ride.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

Put on my Ksyrium SL's...Its a whole new animal now!


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

mwinoski said:


> Put on my Ksyrium SL's...Its a whole new animal now!


Another angle..


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Stem!*

I love that stem, any idea what it weighs? It blows away any other that I have seen! Oh yea, nice bike!


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> I love that stem, any idea what it weighs? It blows away any other that I have seen! Oh yea, nice bike!


Thanks, Bontragers website has it (100mm) listed as 130grams and retails for $250 ouch! but like you say it does have sex appeal.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Saweeet*

The Red looks GREAT! Really nice and congrats

sexy sexy sexy

Becareful, there are some scrubs here on RBR that think you have to be a Pro to deserve a nice bike. Don't listen to them =)

Ride the hell out of that thing~!


----------



## goride (Oct 19, 2003)

*K's vs X-lites*



mwinoski said:


> Put on my Ksyrium SL's...Its a whole new animal now!


Curious as to your opinions on ride difference between the 2 wheelsets.

Thanks.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

goride said:


> Curious as to your opinions on ride difference between the 2 wheelsets.
> 
> Thanks.


 The Bontrager race x lite aero wheelset is very stiff and on rails type of ride, slow to speed but once there they glide. The SL's are also very stiff but not so much of an on rails feeling. They spin up to speed very fast and seen to be more of an all around wheelset then the aeros. Keep in mind that I tested with the same tires and tubes (michelin pro race 23's and bonty's ultralight tubes). the wheelset weights with skewers I believe are 1500 for the K's and around 1700 for the Bonty's thats almost a 1/2 lb of rotating mass


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Man, thats a nice bike. 

Trek's been getting a bad rep this year for their paint jobs being unappealing. And on the website and ewvben in the print catalouge, they dont seem too impressive. But Ive seen that 5.9 and Ive seen a 5.2 SL in person, and man.....they are schweeeet!!!!!!


----------

